# how long does the nct take



## Ron Burgundy (11 Jul 2006)

my car is booked in for the nct this friday and my fiancee is bringing it in for me, any idea how long this rubbish takes.


----------



## DrMoriarty (11 Jul 2006)

About an hour. Unless you ask them in those terms...!


----------



## porterbray (11 Jul 2006)

In and out in 20 mins in Arklow about 2 months ago


----------

